# DT466 Using Oil And No Smoke



## kimber750

The guys I sub for have a 90 International with a DT466 that they use as a salt rig. This thing is using 2 1/2 gallons of oil every 100 miles. No smoke, No leaks. Anyone have any idea where this oil may be going?


----------



## Italiano67

check the coolant?


----------



## kimber750

Italiano67;1425847 said:


> check the coolant?


Sorry forgot to mention that we did check the coolant and no oil in there. We have dumped 7 gallons of oil in this thing in the past 2 days. Just can't figure out where it is all going.


----------



## kimber750

Talked to a friend that is shop manager for Freightliner, he seems to think the oil is going into the fuel tank.  Seems that leaking injector seals can let oil into the fuel return lines. So guess I will check the tank for dark fuel.


----------



## Milwaukee

Interested. Have you look for wet spot on engine and transmission?

Can you remove oil cap while it running. Does it puff or steady smoke out.

Had one diesel engine it would drink 2 gallons every 1000 miles of drive. No leak when park. Turn out it leak oil when under load like drive. 


Check fuel filter to see if it look dark black. Try sniff to see if it normal diesel or it mix with oil.


----------



## clark lawn

check your air filter, if it is plugged up it will cause the engine to use oil. I work at an International dealer and have fixed many trucks that were using oil just by replacing the air filter.


----------



## kimber750

Milwaukee;1426774 said:


> Interested. Have you look for wet spot on engine and transmission?
> 
> Can you remove oil cap while it running. Does it puff or steady smoke out.
> 
> Had one diesel engine it would drink 2 gallons every 1000 miles of drive. No leak when park. Turn out it leak oil when under load like drive.
> 
> Check fuel filter to see if it look dark black. Try sniff to see if it normal diesel or it mix with oil.


Only thing wet under the hood is by master cylinder from broken brake line that has been repaired. Haven't tried running with oil cap off. Gonna check the fuel tomorrow. Just want to know where all this oil is going. It is using about 2-3 gallon every 100 miles. That will get expensive quick.


----------



## Milwaukee

Ok hope you find out 

I know that T444E with bad injector o-ring would dump oil in fuel and turn fuel filter to BLACK after running 1 day.

Or bad oil cooler that let oil go in coolant.


How many miles/hours on it?


----------



## kimber750

Milwaukee;1426812 said:


> Ok hope you find out
> 
> I know that T444E with bad injector o-ring would dump oil in fuel and turn fuel filter to BLACK after running 1 day.
> 
> Or bad oil cooler that let oil go in coolant.
> 
> How many miles/hours on it?


Think it only has 90k miles on it. Should know tomorrow what the issue is.


----------



## Oshkosh

Oil being pumped into the fuel tank is common, we had several state trucks (DT's) do this...


----------



## kimber750

Checked the full tank today and it looks like used motor oil, completely black. Well just to figure out if I want to tackle replacing injector seals or tell them to take it somewhere.


----------



## clark lawn

looking at $500-$700 + parts to have it done in a dealer, depends on exactly how the engine is configured.


----------



## kimber750

clark lawn;1428433 said:


> looking at $500-$700 + parts to have it done in a dealer, depends on exactly how the engine is configured.


It is not my truck, I don't mind helping them out but not sure if I want to risk messing something up. If it was my truck I wouldn't think twice about tearing into it.


----------



## Mark Witcher

Also could be a bad turbo.


----------



## kimber750

Mark Witcher;1428870 said:


> Also could be a bad turbo.


How could a bad turbo pump oil into the fuel tank?


----------



## clark lawn

if it was a turbo you would see oil in the exhaust.


----------



## Italiano67

Pay the dealer and be done with it. I do most of my maintenance but not when it comes to engine or tranny work. Once in a blue moon paying the dealer for that kind of repair isnt too bad.


----------



## kimber750

Italiano67;1430022 said:


> Pay the dealer and be done with it. I do most of my maintenance but not when it comes to engine or tranny work. Once in a blue moon paying the dealer for that kind of repair isnt too bad.


I told him I was not interested in fixing it. If it was mine I would do it, but not my truck and don't want to worry about something going wrong. First quote is $639 labor plus parts. Waiting to hear back from to other shops.


----------



## roccon31

how can it be injector seals on a 1990 dt466? that engine has mechanical injectors and no oil anywhere near them. i just replaced my injectors on my 1993 on monday. 1993 250hp dt466 in an 1984 s1900 dump truck. injectors removal and replacement on this engine is a one hour job, tops. 

it would have to be a fuel supply pump or injection pump issue since that is the only place the engine oil and the fuel meet. no?


----------



## kimber750

roccon31;1431482 said:


> how can it be injector seals on a 1990 dt466? that engine has mechanical injectors and no oil anywhere near them. i just replaced my injectors on my 1993 on monday. 1993 250hp dt466 in an 1984 s1900 dump truck. injectors removal and replacement on this engine is a one hour job, tops.
> 
> it would have to be a fuel supply pump or injection pump issue since that is the only place the engine oil and the fuel meet. no?


Sorry thought I changed that already, truck is 2000, not 1990. So it does have the oil fired injectors. It should be headed in to the shop Tuesday.


----------



## ihdriver7088

injector seals had an 02 4300 with a 466 that did the same thing check fuel tank for oil and oil pan for fuel


----------



## kimber750

ihdriver7088;1441945 said:


> injector seals had an 02 4300 with a 466 that did the same thing check fuel tank for oil and oil pan for fuel


It was the seals, the injectors were tested just to be sure while it was apart.


----------



## damian

broken rings ,time for an in chassis,works kit.


----------



## DANODONELINI

*Help with left and right cylinders sticking*

Recently, i was having problems with valve cartridges and coils, replaced all 3 (fisher minute mount 2 insta act) problem now is when i go to left and right plow sticks i have to push it on a etc to break it free, any suggestion, wrong hydrolic fluid ? Thanks dano


----------



## Oshkosh

The injector seals are common with the state trucks running DT's...That and the high pressure oil line on the back of the motor...At about 110,000-120,000 miles they start to look for the cylinder sleeves to start leaking.....Then its motor job time..


----------



## damian

remember this is a mechanical dt466 not a huie engine. it has internal problems.


----------



## Oshkosh

damian;1445932 said:


> remember this is a mechanical dt466 not a huie engine. it has internal problems.


No, he corrected the year 3/4's of the way down the page it is a 2000..


----------



## damian

ok it is a heui injector engine, it probably needs a set of injectors. when the injectors are removed and inspected the 3 outer seal rings may look fine,in which case the injectors are leaking internally and will need to be replaced as there is not a reliable test to figure out which one or ones are leaking oil into the fuel side.


----------



## kimber750

Truck is fixed, it was the injector seals not the injectors. Truck has been has been driven few hundred miles with no more issues with oil showing up in the fuel tank. I do have another question about this truck. It has an alison transmission that seems to be having some issues. It will not shift unless you hold the pedal to the floor. Also are these tranny's supposed to have a torque converter lockup? When at highway speeds if you take you foot off the gas the rpms will drop to down to around 1000. It does seem to be going thru all 4 gears, just having trouble shifting.


----------



## clark lawn

cant help you on the trans. all we do is pull themandship the to the Allison dealer, however, it does sound like its on its way out the door.


----------



## Crackersnow

What pedal are you talking about and the torque converter does lock up when its overdrive. How would you describe the shifting problem?


----------



## Italiano67

Could very well be the kickdown cable is hanging up. Especially on a salt truck. Mine was froze up and had to buy a new one from the dealer. The kickdown cable is mounted on the same linkage as the throttle. at least it was on mine.


----------

